# It's official...



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

They like each other...not to tempt people like Amanda or anything...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awwwww. what is kitty's name?


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

His name is Moshe...  He is seriously such a sweet kitten...he is very dog like...lol...strange breed.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

So cute!!
Love the name, too.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Aaaaw! That didn't take long at all. He is beautiful!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Precious pictures!! Thanks for sharing....


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Awww, they're in love!
That's about how long it took My Tucker kitty to accept Todd too. 
It's nice for them to have a friend that's about the same size to play with. 
I'm glad that it worked out well for everyone.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Ahhh, I love the first picture!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Awww... How sweet, Karla. It's so nice when they get along well. 

We had an Exotic cat who was very dog-like. He was the only cat my DH has ever liked.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

What kind of cat Leslie? Do you have any pics?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*He looks like a baby bengal or ocelot!*

We love to go to the zoo and see the exotic cats. Perhaps Gracie could be a baby polar bear!

They are having fun! Again, just watch out for your drapes. My friend had an Abby and they were toast! A lot of the "wild" in them, and when the bewitching hour comes, as it does to all cats, and they run the walls around the house, you better stay out of the way!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh my gosh...those pics are so cute! Looks like you are going to have lots of laughs and "awwwww" moments watching those two.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Awww, they look so sweet together. Maybe Gracie will teach Moshe dog-like behaviors. It will be interesting to see how Moshe develops


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

So cute. I wish I could get another cat but my maine **** Finn can't deal with it. He's a big scaredy cat. He tolerates Izzy and lets her harass him but he's not the friendliest (except to me when I'm home alone). We had problems with him marking when we tried to adopt a spay awhile back and again when we first brought Izzy home. He's doing okay now though. We had a cat who died much to young that was more like a dog than a cat. Her name was Angel, she was unbelievable. Good luck with Moshe.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is just too cute for words!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

That's great!! They must be soo fun to watch.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Karla- you have great timing! DH was watching tv in bed last night and I brought in my laptop. I opened your post and he goes "OMG that is a cool looking cat!" He didn't even read your post! I showed him afterwards and he told me I was grounded from the forum and noted we don't have any more room in the bed!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Linda - luckily we have no drapes in the house...just wicker blinds...now if they get destroyed, they weren't a fortune...so no biggie. 

Amanda, that is too funny!!! I bet you could make room...


----------

